# D&C's and fertilty



## bottleofwater

Hi I have had 3 D&c's that include one ERPC. The D&C's were for polyps. I have only just recently found that they cause scar tissue.  My gyn thinks I don't need to check the linning since I have periods, tho I am still waiting for a period after two months now.  When I first had polyps I had bleeding continuously over nearly the whole month, the d&c made the periods much lighter, then they got heavier again and another polyp was removed, they went to a normal flow.  THen after ERPC they went light, does anyone know if I would definately have scar tissue, how could I get away with having non since that is 3 procedures. I am now on progesterone to bring on AF, I do have pcos and can skip a month or two, but recently I had got regular again, although light periods.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi bottleofwater,

Think we chatted in the chat room the other day?
I've had 4 ERPC's following mm/c and have never been told they can cause scar tissue - who said they did?  I think after my 1st HSG, they said they could see a polyp near the neck of the womb, (I think!), but said it wasn't a prob and so did nothing. D&Cs / ERPCs do tend to muck up your cycles sadly, either making them better or sometimes makng things worse, but eventually they should regulate out, but then with you having PCOS, am not sure?


----------



## bottleofwater

hi Tamsin

Scarring can occur from erpc and d&c, when the curtterage enters the uterus.  It is not a risk anyone explains however. I am self diagonsing at the moment and see a specilist this week to get an answer, I hope I am ok.  But I have been on an ashermans syndrome site where women have had scarring from one d&c, or several, one woman got scarring form having one polyp removed.  Scarring can cause miscarriages or infertilty if left untreated.  If you have a clear HSG that is really good sign your fine. I haven't had one so don't know yet.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi 
I had and ERPC after my mmc in November and when I signed the consent I remember it saying the ERPC (D&C) COULD cause scarring.....

And it did for me.  

My cons wasnt sure if it was the mmc, the ERPC or a mix of both but I had massive scarring (like a "curtain") and had a Hysteroscopy to clear it.

What flagged this with my cons was the fact that I bled for nearly 3w after my ERPC and my AFs became lighter and less painful than before.  

an internal scan showed a shadow, and an HSG showed "something" but not the extent of the problem.

On a good note, the Hysto allowed my uterus to be in tip top shape for implantation this time, and I started my latest IVF cycle about 5 weeks later..

Could you suggest a scan and or HSG?


----------



## bottleofwater

hi EB

I stupidly never read the consent forms as i trust my gyn, i wish it were verbalised in away. I am glad they cured your scar, I think all scarring is referred to as asherman's syndrome. It comes in all types of severeity but after it has been taken away pregnancy sucess is good. Did yours show up on ultrasound, I am having one of those first tho HSG or hysterocopy is much more conclusive.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi, the internal ultrasound showed a unidentifiable shadow...the hsg also confirmed this. It wasnt until they got in that they realised how extensive it all was.  An ultrasound is the best place to start I guess and then if there is any question go for the HSG and finally Hystoroscopy.

I was totally distraught (and sank into depression) to find out I needed this further surgery but I would never have got pg without it.

Hope it all works out for you xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Just to say there is a diff between D&C and ERPC - an ERPC being less risky, as they use a vacumn technique instead of a spoon type scraper, i.e. the curtterage!  Remember scarring is a risk, not a guarentee, so you may be ok.

I know my Con is always 'for' as little surgery as possible, for that very reason - scar tissues / adhensions etc - I just hope my Laparotomy in Jul '05 (last surgery), hasn't caused any probs.

Hopefully the HSG I'm having on Friday will throw more light on what's going on in there !


----------



## bottleofwater

thanks everyone for your answer, I saw a specialist today and had an ultrasound.  I had a thin endometrium 5-6mm which is unusual for me, he didn't see any obvious scars but he can't rule out it either.  He is going to monitor me on my first dose of clomid. and he may give me a hysterocopy on tuesday as well.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Glad you had a good outcome!  on Tuesday!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

good luck on Tuesday!

If its anything like my hysto you will be fine!


----------



## bottleofwater

thanks, I am a bit scared.  I have to say I think i definately have scarring.


----------

